# New Parachute



## Marauder06 (May 2, 2010)

T-11, anyone jump it yet?

http://www.airborne-sys.com/pdfs/T-11ATPS.pdf



> The ATPS main parachute exploits two of the most important characteristics of cross
> parachutes: inherent stability and inherent gentle opening.



That's nice and all, but what got my attention was this:



> ...this system has a 25% reduced rate-of-descent which will result in a 40% reduction in
> impact energy causing significantly fewer landing injuries.



Opening shock doesn't really bother me, and I've never had any "stability" issues, but I still hit the ground like a sack of bricks every time.  Would be nice if this new 'chute takes a little of the sting out of landing.


----------



## Teufel (May 2, 2010)

I haven't jumped it but my guys who just graduated airborne says it's descent rate is much slower but it's really hard to slip compared to the T 10.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 2, 2010)

That's a good thing, sky sharks suck


----------



## Marauder06 (May 2, 2010)

Teufel said:


> I haven't jumped it but my guys who just graduated airborne says it's descent rate is much slower but it's really hard to slip compared to the T 10.


 
Harder to slip than a T-10?  I didn't think that was possible...


----------



## x SF med (May 2, 2010)

I still like the dash One...  I jumped my share of T-10's and MC-1-1B's, I'll take the Dash One for experienced jumpers any day.


----------



## pardus (May 2, 2010)

xSF is so old he was jumping umbrellas in his day.

I'm not going to embarrass him and talk about his penchant for wearing dresses while jumping, that would be going too far...


----------



## Brooklynben (May 2, 2010)

I was trained with T-10's and then taken directly to ramair squares.  Since I always come down like a flamed out jet, being able to have a small choice where I was going to crash quickly put me in love with squares.  Can one of you airborne mavens explain to me why a new chute would be chosen that's harder to slip than even a T-10 ?


----------



## HOLLiS (May 2, 2010)

pardus said:


> xSF is so old he was jumping umbrellas in his day.
> 
> I'm not going to embarrass him and talk about his penchant for wearing dresses while jumping, that would be going too far...




I didn't think many people knew about that or the silk undies he wears.


----------



## Muppet (May 3, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> That's a good thing, sky sharks suck


 
I agree..

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (May 3, 2010)

May all you Troll bashers be stuck jumping T-11's on a NCTE, CARP, New JM, Small DZ, mist and high overcast,  in winds just at the upper limit of jumpability...  Then tell me that the MC1-1B is for old farts....  if you even see the hooded strobes...

Hell, you can't even 250-250 the T-11 :doh:


----------



## AWP (May 3, 2010)

Fuck a -1 series.

Signed,
Freefalling's spine


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 3, 2010)

Brooklynben said:


> I was trained with T-10's and then taken directly to ramair squares.  Since I always come down like a flamed out jet, being able to have a small choice where I was going to crash quickly put me in love with squares.  Can one of you airborne mavens explain to me why a new chute would be chosen that's harder to slip than even a T-10 ?


 

Because when you're doing a mass tactical jump you are way better off just riding your shit in, where the hell it opened at. You maneuver and 3 directions put you at risk of an in-air collision, stealing air, etc.

First and biggest rule of a mass tac: don't touch your risers.  

The other thing.. if it doesn't slip worth a shit, perhaps it also doesn't have as large an effect from wind force. That'd be nice if it was true.


----------



## EATIII (May 3, 2010)

You guys have missed the whole point of the T-11, it is the weight a Jumper can Jump.


Packing more pounds

The T-11 is vastly different from its predecessor in almost every way, from the size and shape of its canopy to its load-bearing capabilities to its average rate of descent.

“The requirements have changed for the Airborne soldier,” said Maj. Jason Morneault, an assistant product manager at PEO Soldier, based out of Fort Belvoir, Va. “He’s got more equipment, he’s weighing a lot more and so we got the requirement to develop a new parachute and for the past 12 years we’ve been working on this T-11 parachute.”

Morneault heads a 20-man team responsible for all Army parachute systems to include the new T-11 ’chute. What he and his team at PEO Soldier did, among other things, was increase the weight capabilities of the T-11 to 400 pounds. The T-10 could hold 360 pounds. 


http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2010/03/29/1068016/armys-new-t-11-parachute-system.html



Read more: http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2010/03/29/1068016/armys-new-t-11-parachute-system.html#ixzz0mukkuvz0


----------



## AWP (May 3, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> The other thing.. if it doesn't slip worth a shit, perhaps it also doesn't have as large an effect from wind force. That'd be nice if it was true.



Your wind drift will be determined by your descent rate, wind speed, and lateral surface area/ drag of the canopy (what the wind can push against essentially). A slip's effect on the canopy's drift is mainly how much air the slip spills out of the back (relative to the slip) of the canopy.

My rough guess is that the T-11 will drift more, but like EAT posted it is designed to carry more weight. Load capacity and performance are usually mutually exclusive for a round.


----------



## EATIII (May 3, 2010)

Edit: those of you going to JM School it is now a part of the course! (No free week anymore)


----------



## RetPara (May 3, 2010)

RangerPsych is in the X Ring on this...  I've had my canopy walked on, seen another jumper miss my canopy by only a few feet while running with the wind, had jumpers bounce off my canopy, prayed while I watched a Sky Shark and a Pvt entangled descend faster than I was......   

Steerable chutes in masstacs are nothing more than a memorial service looking for a place to happen....  Steerable chutes are great for sport parachuting.... some special operations units....


----------

